# Ryan Reynolds 'Hannibal King' diet



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

I dont know if this is bs but I want to slowly gain mass but keep to low body fat so I wondered if this was worth a go?

*breakfast*: 2/3 large eggs 1 spoon of almond/peanut butter 1 cup of oatmeal with applesauce for flavour

*midmorning:* protein bar

*Lunch:*Tuna wrap or chicken salad

*mid afternoon:*Protein shake (whey and water) apple and hand ful of almonds

*Dinner:*Grilled chicken/fish/steak brown rice, vegetables and salad

*Evening snack:*Protein shake

Will this help me keep my bf down and bulk me up leanly?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 4, 2007)

Not at all.  Read the stickies up top, then write up a new diet.

At a glance, I can tell you that overall you are lacking a lot of good carbs and EFAs.  You also need more greens.  Portion sizes also need to be determined. 

Although without the portions I can't say for sure, it's a reasonable assumption to say that you aren't taking in enough calories either.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

well I have salad, oats n brown rice, as for portion sizes chicken=1 breast, im going to be taking flax/fish oil during the day, and if I'm not going in the right direction then I will adapt the diet as I go along, like adding rice to lunch etc.


----------



## the nut (Apr 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> Will this help me keep my bf down and bulk me up leanly?




What do you weigh? 

He used this diet when he was getting ready for Blade Trinity movie as well, it was in Men's Health.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

I weigh around 135lbs, im 5 ft 9(ish) and something like 12% bodyfat


----------



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

the nut said:


> What do you weigh?
> 
> He used this diet when he was getting ready for Blade Trinity movie as well, it was in Men's Health.



Yeah thats why I posted it as *"Ryan Reynolds 'hannibal king' diet"* as he played hannibal king in Blade


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> I dont know if this is bs but I want to slowly gain mass but keep to low body fat so I wondered if this was worth a go?
> 
> *breakfast*: 2/3 large eggs 1 spoon of almond/peanut butter 1 cup of oatmeal with applesauce for flavour
> 
> ...



.


----------



## the nut (Apr 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> Yeah thats why I posted it as *"Ryan Reynolds 'hannibal king' diet"* as he played hannibal king in Blade



Oh, I thought Hannibal King was a new movie he was doing, I didn't know that was his name in Blade. My bad!


----------



## the nut (Apr 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> I weigh around 135lbs, im 5 ft 9(ish) and something like 12% bodyfat



I think that diet can defintiely work for you at that weight. I would get rid of the wrap and do grilled chicken or pork tenderloin with Rice or sweet potato and fibrous veg for lunch.  Otherwise I don't see big issues with it.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> I dont know if this is bs but I want to slowly gain mass but keep to low body fat so I wondered if this was worth a go?
> 
> *breakfast*: 2/3 large eggs 1 spoon of almond/peanut butter 1 cup of oatmeal with applesauce for flavour
> *A cup of oats is carbs isnt it?*
> ...




As I said in a previous post if things dont go the way i like I will add protein/carbs where I think i need them this isnt caste iron,


----------



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

the nut said:


> Oh, I thought Hannibal King was a new movie he was doing, I didn't know that was his name in Blade. My bad!



Its cool man, I know its some hollywood actors diet but I've thought things over and I'd rather look like a cover model than a body builder.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know where you got that but I really don't think that's his diet. I saw him in an interview and I recall him saying he ate A LOT of oats when he was training for that movie. One cup of oat meal don't seem like A LOT of oats.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't know where you got that but I really don't think that's his diet. I saw him in an interview and I recall him saying he ate A LOT of oats when he was training for that movie. One cup of oat meal don't seem like A LOT of oats.



The article that I read, said that he would cook a box of oats at a time and freeze it because the oats take 30mins to cook, for some actors who live off coffee and donuts (if they do) then maybe 1 cup of oats a day for breakfast is alot because they dont have breakfast or only ate a bagel on the run etc.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2007)

leg_press said:


> The article that I read, said that he would cook a box of oats at a time and freeze it because the oats take 30mins to cook, for some actors who live off coffee and donuts (if they do) then maybe 1 cup of oats a day for breakfast is alot because they dont have breakfast or only ate a bagel on the run etc.



Maybe, but that just don't seem like very much food. I eat twice that ammount of food, at least, and I weight 15 pounds or so less than he did in that movie. I wouldn't even think it would be possible for someone who was 200 lbs and 3% body fat to sustain off that diet, but I guess anything is possible.


----------



## the nut (Apr 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't know where you got that but I really don't think that's his diet. I saw him in an interview and I recall him saying he ate A LOT of oats when he was training for that movie. One cup of oat meal don't seem like A LOT of oats.



Men's Health printed this diet with a mini interview with him. I saw it a while ago. He supposedly dropped half his bodyfat and put on some muscle.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 4, 2007)

the nut said:


> Men's Health printed this diet with a mini interview with him. I saw it a while ago. He supposedly dropped half his bodyfat and put on some muscle.



Supposedly. I don't see how on that diet. That looks like about 1500 calories or so. Didn't Men's Health also say he was working out 6 hours a day? I don't see how you could go that much on that trivial ammount of food, and still make gains. But like I said, I guess it's possible. It sure wouldn't be for me.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 5, 2007)

It was something liker 2-3 hours a day six days a week, chest day, leg day, delt day, arms day etc.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 5, 2007)

leg_press said:


> It was something liker 2-3 hours a day six days a week, chest day, leg day, delt day, arms day etc.




Still a long time. But I was thinking it was about that ammount of time doing weights and more time doing martial arts.


----------

